# W-lan (Internet)!



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

Hi Buffis
Wie der Titel schon sagt, geht es um MEIN internet:
So Freitag abend komme nach hause-- Schalte den PC an wie immer.
Bin auf dem Desktop(VISTA)und klicke aufs Internet für auf ,,Buffed'' die News zu schauen.
dan sollte Google kommen!!!
NEIN es kommt ned schaue wie immer unten rechts auf die 2 kleinen Bildschirme OO noch mit dem Roten Kreuz. 
Oke...kein Problem denke ich und Klicke auf die 2 Bildschirme mit dem kreuz und dann Verbinung mit (new york..ich weis es heisst so xD egal )- Verbinung mit New York herstellen....es ist am verbinden.
Es is eigentlich so weit so gut es hat verbinung.Mit New York aber nicht mit dem Internet!!! ich mache reparatur 10mal ka.
Eine sache is ma gut bei den BIldschirmen hat es kein kreuz mehr.
Ich gehe zum ROUTER: Schalte ihn ab und ziehe das Kabel raus 20sek so wie es bei Reparatur heisst(eigentlich 10 aber ja 20 is besser).Stecke das Kabel wieder ein und schlate den Router an.

Ich gehe an meinen PC und Klicke den Pfeil für Verbindung wiederholen 20mal nein immer noch Keine Blaue Kugel bei den 2 Bildschirmen.

Naja jetzt denke ich schon in 10min ist Ulduar Raid...also schnell etwas ausprobieren!

Gehe auf Freigabezenter oder wie das heisst und sehe wie geschrieben es hat Verbinung mit New York aber ned mit dem Internet.

Ach jetzt wen ihr das gelesen habt, denkt ihr sicher wieso kann er das hier schreiben? das Buffed Foren is ja im internet.
DIE LÖSUNG:
Mein alter Laptop hat eine Karte und hat verbinung mit dem Router und geht.

Naja wisst ihr was ich machen könnte??? weil konnte das ganze Weekend nicht Gamen(denke lieber nicht an den Raid-bin Healer)
SRY wegen den Fehler!!!

Gruss Sams


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Juni 2009)

wtf? drück dich mal ein bisschen klarer aus...


----------



## Kronas (1. Juni 2009)

/report für verschiebung ins pc forum


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Juni 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> /report für verschiebung ins pc forum



Hallo, Herr polizei


----------



## Kronas (1. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Hallo, Herr polizei


wenn ich polizist wär, könnte ich es selbst verschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

Naja Klarer ausdrücken^^
Es kommt eine meldung das Netzwerkkabel sei nicht angeschlossen aber es ist !
es Verbindet nur bis New York


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (1. Juni 2009)

irgendwie blicke ich bei dem geschreibsel vom te mal überhaupt nicht durch.


----------



## Astl67 (1. Juni 2009)

Hi,
versuch mal mit ein lankabel eine direkte Verbindung mit dem router und pc herzustellen, falls der router net zu weit weg ist, oder tue mal die wlan karte bzw wlan-usb stick deinstallieren und neu installieren, hatte das problem auch schon mal unter Vista und Xp

Hoffentlich hilfts

MfG
Astl


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Juni 2009)

hast du irgendwas an dem system geändert? neue wlan karte? da vielleicht im router die mac adresse eintragen wenn du nen mac filter nutzt.

im router die verbindung gesichert mit passwort?

IP Filter aktiv?

DHCP aktiviert?

Wenn nicht: Rechner im gleichen subnetz wie wlan? also wenn dein wlan die Netzadresse 192.168.100.0 hat sollte dein pc die IP 192.168.100.x haben


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

Astl67 probiere es mal


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Juni 2009)

vielleicht könntest du uns auch erklären was new york ist ? also in deinem falle :-P der name vom wlan netz?


----------



## Ocian (1. Juni 2009)

Ich bin heute in Schieberlaune


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Juni 2009)

iih ein schieberjunge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fasse mal zusammen so wie ichs verstanden habe..

Er hat zwar verbindung zum wlan aber nicht zum WAN.
Per netzwerkleitung hat er aber zugriff zum WAN aber von nem anderen System aus.

Wlan treiber könnte helfen.. hat es denn vor freitag funktionert?

(*haha* kauf dir nen neues Wlan Kabel *haha*)


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

Ja New York is das Netzwerk


----------



## P-bibi (1. Juni 2009)

Hast du denn auch brav die Telefonrechnung bezahlt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

Ja donnerstag abend war ich noch aufm Internet aber es hat manchmal einfach die Verbinung abgebrochen und wieder hergestellt.


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

P-BIBI : die is bezahlt


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Juni 2009)

hast du auf das fenster in meiner Signatur geklickt?


----------



## Astl67 (1. Juni 2009)

Kommst du noch mit dein lappi ins netz? oder hast da auch verbindungs abbrüche? kann auch sein das ein kabel von der tel.-dose zum splitter nicht richtig sitzt, zeigt dein route an ob er verbindung zum dsl/kabel hat?


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

Zoid...Nein^^ xD

1 Kann ich noch gamen Sacred 2 Solomodus


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Juni 2009)

Astl67 schrieb:


> Kommst du noch mit dein lappi ins netz? oder hast da auch verbindungs abbrüche? kann auch sein das ein kabel von der tel.-dose zum splitter nicht richtig sitzt, zeigt dein route an ob er verbindung zum dsl/kabel hat?



er schreibt doch grad von da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber vielleicht sollte er wirklich mal die Wlan karte ( ist doch karte, also per PCI im rechner drin mit antenne, kein USB stick ne ? ) deinstallieren und neu aufsetzen


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

Mein Laptop Hat keine Verbinungs unterbrüche. Drahtlose Netzwerkverbinung hats


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

Mein PC hat Antenne ja so ne Graue hinter dem Rechner...


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Juni 2009)

mh also nochmal.. das symbol für die drahtlose netzwerkverbindung geht immer weg? oder bleibt das und nur die verbindung zum internet geht weg ?


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (1. Juni 2009)

was New York WTF ?  Tija ich würde sagen bald steht das FBI vor der tür und nimmt dich hoch. ^^ ich verstehe echt nicht was du meinst?


----------



## Astl67 (1. Juni 2009)

@zoid ja schon gelesen aber der TE hat auch geschrieben das er am Donnerstag schon verbindungsabrüche hatte ging mir auch so bis die t-kom ein techniker vorbei schickte der alles tauschte und dann gings immer noch nicht bis er dann das Kabel zwischen Splitter und NTBA austauschte obwohl die neu waren deswegen hab ich gefragt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

Zoid das mit drahtlos netzwerk zeug is Laptop der hat auch noch ne karte..
Beim PC ist es so das es ne Verbinung zum Netzwerk(new york) hat und der strich zum internet nicht(strich....wer Vista kennt kennt es) beim Freigabezenter


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Juni 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> was New York WTF ?  Tija ich würde sagen bald steht das FBI vor der tür und nimmt dich hoch. ^^ ich verstehe echt nicht was du meinst?



siehe meine Frage auf seite 1 ^^


also ich hatte am anfang auch nur so nen graues stummelschwänzchen an der wlan karte/router und bei mir hats leider nicht gereicht durch 2 wände durch...

drum hab ich mir so ne klötze gekauft : ( beispielbild.. meine sind größer ^^.. kommen aber auch aus england )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit versorg ich wahrscheinlich das ganze dorf mit Wlan aber hey.. ist ja gesichert..  mit key und mac filter :-P

najo die gabs im doppelpack also eine an den router und eine an den rechner und zack 100% verbindungsqualität usw.


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

An alle die jetzt denken meine verbinung geht bis new york xD so heisst das Netzwerk oda so


----------



## P-bibi (1. Juni 2009)

Hmm... mit dem Laptop greifst du auch über New York aufs Internet zu?


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

Zoid mein router hat auch so ne antenne wie auch mein PC(rechner) nur vlt 1 cm kleiner und grau^^
Naja auf dem bild sehe ich es ja ned so wie gross usw


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

P-bibi also:

Drahtloses netzwerk geht auch zu newyork. 
also Laptop dan hats noch Lan-Verbinung da steht : EIn Netzwerkkabel ist nicht angeschlossen dabei is alles angeschlossen das steht auch beim PC..


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Juni 2009)

die hab ich (10 dbi antenne)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die hast du(2 dbi antenne)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

jo xD aber grau lOL


----------



## Astl67 (1. Juni 2009)

machmal deine netzwerkund freigabecenter auf und bei deiner netzwerkverbindung newyork mal aus status klicken und dann auf details was steht alles dort


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

So wie es aussieht muss  ein Techniker kommen


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

Astl muss schnell zum PC mit dem laptop und dort schnell nachschauen^^


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

Verbinung ist :

Nur Lokal
jetzt steht da noch Identifiziertes netzwerk!! LOL

:
1.   PC-----Netzwerk(New York)-----Internet . so is ne Normale Verbinung(so ist es dargestellt im Freigabecenter(alles grün)

2. PC------indentifiziertes Netzwerk-----Internet( PC bis Netzwerk  ist Grün und Netzwerk bis internet ist grau.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (1. Juni 2009)

Wer Nennt sein Netzwerk den schon New York ?  Ich hab schon Viele name gesehen von Arsch bist Hack mich bitte nicht, an Netzwerk Namen gesehen aber das einer sein Netzwerk nach einer Stadt nennt noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

^^ xD NEW YORK doch besser alls hack mich ned


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

Habe ne idee mein Grosser Bruders Kollege is glaube ich Techniker ;D der wohnt auch in der nähe oder so..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astl67 (1. Juni 2009)

dann geh mal in der netzwerk & friegabecenter links auf netwerkverbindungen verwalten und deaktiviere  2. PC------indentifiziertes Netzwerk-----Internet( PC bis Netzwerk ist Grün und Netzwerk bis internet ist grau.

und versuch im freigabecenter verbindung mit einem netwerkherstellen


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

Ach ja es steht NICHT identifiziertes netzwerk xD naja Astl bin gerade das am machen was du sagst


----------



## Dranke (1. Juni 2009)

KAKE 

Astl ich deaktivierte es usW aber geht nur wieder bis netzwerk..und nich bis internet.
Naja danke werde morgen abend vlt ma meinen bruder fragen vlt weis der was.


----------

